# clutch master cylinder plunger issue



## Triple6GTO (Nov 14, 2013)

i have an 04 pontiac gto, and my plunger that is bolted onto the clutch pedal has snapped off, the bolt attaching the plunger to the pedal has broke, and the head of the plunger that attaches to that bolt has snapped.  I understand Im going to have to replace the master now, has anyone had this problem? i hear aftermarket ones are put together better, i.e. Trick or centric? and can anything stop the plunger from being pushed in, leading to me accidentally force this break to happen?  any help would be great. thanks


----------

